# [CLOSED] phpmyadmin on port 81

## trossachs

I have two instances of Apache running on my box. Port 80 for WAN users and port 81 for private users as I had to rollback the WAN version due to probs with virtual servers using the current version of Apache.

Having looked at various sites, I see that 'phpma' is the directory that should be placed into the DocumentRoot directory to serve pages from. But I do not see this on my box having emerged phpmyadmin. Is there a how to I can go to to make phpmyadmin available?

Also, using port 81 normally I would x.domain.co.uk:81 how would this work with phpmyadmin? Thanks.Last edited by trossachs on Tue Feb 19, 2008 12:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## di1bert

Once installed with emerge, you will need to install it using webapp-config, although the exact syntax will

depend on your setup.

Here's an example I've used before...

```

webapp-config -I -d localhost pma phpmyadmin 2.10.2

```

You usually get the syntax once you've installed it from portage.

The to access you'd simply go to the URL:

http://x.domain.co.uk:81/pma

HTH

-m

----------

## trossachs

Thanks dilbert, but I have configured your line:

```
webapp-config -I -d foo pma phpmyadmin 2.11.2.2
```

and get the following print:

```
* Fatal error:   Please emerge pma-2.11.2.2 first.

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

foo ~ #

```

Pma, is not something that I have seen which has to be enabled in Portage and I have installed phpmyadmin to the version above.

----------

## di1bert

I think I might have the syntax wrong for the webapp-config command. I haven't used it in a while...

I pulled this from the man page..I think I may have missed a parameter or two   :Razz: 

```

webapp-config -I -h  www.example.com  -d  /databases/admin/  phpmyadmin 2.5.6

```

When in doubt, check the man page  :Smile: 

-m

----------

## trossachs

dilbert isn't there some 'directory' containing all the phpmyadmin files and directories that I would have to place in the DocumentRoot as would be the case with phpBB? Oncethis is in place, I would then add in the appropriate virtual host for Apache to call upon?

----------

## bunder

 *trossachs wrote:*   

> dilbert isn't there some 'directory' containing all the phpmyadmin files and directories that I would have to place in the DocumentRoot as would be the case with phpBB? Oncethis is in place, I would then add in the appropriate virtual host for Apache to call upon?

 

webapp-config is what installs those files from /var/webapp (or similar path, i forget its exact path) to your htdocs dir.   :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## trossachs

I'd better get the webapp config bit correct then!

----------

## trossachs

Bunder, with this line:

```
webapp-config -I -h  www.example.com  -d  /databases/admin/  phpmyadmin 2.5.6 
```

I have two different instances of Apache running. When I try and invoke the one working under port 81 like this:

```
webapp-config -I -h  x.dom.co.uk:81  -d  /databases/admin/  phpmyadmin 2.11.2.2
```

I get this error:

```
* Fatal error: The user for the server type "Apache" does not exist!

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

foo shoutcast #

```

----------

## bunder

i just installed it on my end and got it to install with this syntax:

```
webapp-config -I -d phpmyadmin phpmyadmin 2.11.2.2
```

i'm wondering though if you really need to specify :81 though...  did you try with just the hostname alone?

cheers

----------

## trossachs

But how do I direct phpmyadmin to use the instance of Apache running on port 81.

```
* Fatal error: Package phpmyadmin-2.11.2.2 is already installed here.

* Fatal error: Use webapp-config -C to uninstall it first.

* Fatal error: Install directory already contains a web application!

* Fatal error(s) - aborting

foo shoutcast #

```

----------

## trossachs

Sorted!

Got this to work, also by changing the bind address to enable login from other than ssh. Thanks for all your help!

----------

